#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-09
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<marcoceppi> http://i.imgur.com/XWZWb.png
<marcoceppi> Busy in here :)
 * ChinnoDog yawns again
<jbicha> ChinnoDog: hi
<ChinnoDog> jbicha: hi! I was beginning to wonder if you were a real person.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-10
<jbicha> yes, I'm real
<ChinnoDog> maco: going to meeting this Saturday?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-12
<ChinnoDog> http://www.dcfoodies.com/2011/07/dc-restaurant-week-summeraugust-2011.html
<ChinnoDog> I need a dinner date.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-08-08
<rustler770> Is anybody alive here?
<ChinnoDog> I am alive. I just checked.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-08-09
<rustler770> Still there?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-08-06
<adom> Any devs in here?  My company has some hot new positions open for devs and QA: https://sciencelogic.com/company/careers
<adom> just be sure to put me down for referral ;)
<adom> Adam Wright
